# What Duck Hunting Scam Products Have You Bought?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

This black cloud thing has got me thinking about all of the stupid hyped up duck hunting crap I have bought that turned out to be worthless or near worthless. I've got a lot of them that I've fallen for over the years, but here are a few.

Feeder Butts - Bought a whole dozen of them so the ducks confidence would sky rocket. After using them for a while the ducks couldn't care less about them. 

Torpedo Motor - Thought of the duck zipping around in the marsh to add motion was great. If there is any vegetation, the thing doesn't work and barely works without vegetation.

Greenhead Gear - I like their decoys and use them almost exclusively, but I had to have a box of every specie so I could decoy ducks of their kind. For some ducks it matters a little, but I learned that those gadwall and shovelor decoys are not necessary to decoy birds of those species as well as most other species. I'm all for switching it up a bit, but they got a lot of money out of me.

Air Driven Spinning wind decoy - Works great if there is a constant unshifting wind between 11.5 and 13.5 MPH. Worthless the rest of the time which happens to be 99% of the time.

I open it up to everyone that has been bitten by the "got to have it" bug at the start of every duck season.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Windsocks--
Quite a few years ago, it seemed to make sense....full body, compact, motion, the perfect decoy. 
Scared the living hell out of the geese, at least the ones that didn't have eggshells still on them.

String O wings-- 
Figured I'd give it a whirl myself since they were nothing more than cloth on a chunk of string,rope or whatever. What a POS. The "real" manufactured thing was a fairly expensive, for what it was, POS.

Motion anything--
Highly overated unless you can do it on a budget or you have money to burn and it doesn't take you any more time or effort, or emotional upset to set them up. (doesn't make sense vs. the return you get)


I'll think of more tomorrow,...too late and I'm calling it a night...and I'd better quit because now that I think of it, between just me and Toasty so far we have already offended someone that faithfully uses one or more of the mentioned items. Talk about popcorn eating smilies....there will be a few on this thread I'm sure if it keeps going. -)O(-


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought one of those battery powered hand warmers. The description in the catalog made it sound pretty good. It's fine if the temps never get cold, but in cold weather, it barely gets lukewarm. What a POS. Wet gloves are warmer than that thing.
R


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I bought a duck and goose call years ago every time i blew them i never shot a bird  Since i got rid of them i do pretty good!






DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

my brother-in-law bought one of those remote controlled decoys. ya that was fun watching him try to drive that around... he was all smiles when he bought it. completely hilarious!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Steel shot. :roll:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Steel shot. :roll:


Funny stuff


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

best load for snow geese...2.75" #4 lead...hammers 'em!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I got myself some dead coyote and blackcloud loads for the season.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

A Utah small game hunting license.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

H2O Quiver magnets.... unless you have a ton of them, they make hardly any ripple in the water and they drain AA batteries extremely quickly. I also am not a fan of weighted keel dekes... I've heard they ride better in a wind, they are more durable and a bunch of other things, but I've turned all of mine into water keel and they work just as well as the weighted keels I've had. Lots easier on the back too when I'm packing them in to duckin spots.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

what scam products?

steel shot for one...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am glad to see I'm not the only smarta** on here. I was going to say Steel shot.....taken. Calls......Taken. Hell, I'd say shotgun.....but I love my shotgun. Decoys.....but they actually work.

I will say that I'm not a fan of my "lucky duck" spinner.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Swan tags


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

waterproof gloves!!!!!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Thermos bottle. The salesman said it would keep hot things hot, and cold things cold. So, I put in 2 popsicles and some chicken noodle soup... -)O(- 


:wink:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll second the "waterproof glove" item! I haven't found one yet that truly works. Luckily, we hardly ever get real cold around here anymore, and I can just skip the gloves altogether for nearly all of the season and just use a hand muff.
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

another...

...fancy dancy camoflauge...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a Lab once. :? Now that was a scam item if I've ever seen one. :evil: 

Switched to a Wirehair and haven't lost a duck since. 8)


----------



## Blue Steel (Sep 29, 2007)

Back in the day I/we bought feeder decoys, torpedo motors, activ shotgun shells, etc. But the biggest waste of money was the wing things. Thank god my friend bought those, I couldn't sleep knowing I spent good money on those things. I still remember the look on my uncle's face when he turned on his brand new torpedo motor, only to have the back half fall off into cutler.


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

I know there's a ton of things I regret buying. Worst ones were...

Bucket with swiveling top to sit on- Lid doesn't stay on, and is five lbs heavier to carry! JUNK!

Bought some fold up duck and goose decoys for long walks- Geese decoys are great! They have great action, look real and are light wight...Ducks are junk. Tip over and just look horrible in water. Live and learn.

Cheap duck and goose calls. Have some cheapies that are my favorite calls, but most cheapies are my kids toys now...my wife thanks me all the time for that. LOL :mrgreen: 

Does anyone know if those electronic pocket mosquito replants work? Or will that be my next POS purchase?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Steel shot shells.

Waterfowl knife.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

.....Black Cloud shotshells.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

seal skin gloves.... They keep the water off of your skin but they hold the cold water in the fabric which makes for one cold glove.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goose suit......NOT Remember watching Doug Miller and his crew running around the field with them on. LMAO :shock:


----------

